
65% of online gamers face threats, stalking, other 'severe harassment' - howard941
https://www.cnet.com/news/65-of-online-gamers-have-faced-threats-stalking-other-severe-harassment/
======
aphextim
Back in my day if you weren't threatened you weren't playing good enough.

I'd say during CS 1.6 it was more like 95% of gamers were getting threatened,
but that was the charm.

